# Garmin Nuvi & Hawaii



## Cruiser Too (Mar 14, 2012)

Greetings !

I'm interested in purchasing a Garmin-Nuvi portable GPS.
There's one, Garmin nuvi 2450LM, on eBay.

I wanted to know if the State of Hawaii's map was included in this unit.  

I called the seller... (they didn't know)
I tried calling Garmin... (waited forever and got disconnected)

I searched Garmin's website and found the following map options
for Hawaii: 

Garmin: Cartography - G-Chart, 
Garmin: Cartography - BlueChart  
Garmin: Cartography - BlueChart g2 - Card
Garmin: Cartography - BlueChart g2 Vision- Card

All I want is one that will guide me thru the streets of Hawaii.

Does anyone out there have a GPS that they've successfully used in Hawaii ?

TIA


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Garmin. It works just fine in Hawaii.

Jim


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2012)

We have a Tom Tom that we used on Kauai in February and it worked great.
DW made sure she had the newest maps uploaded before we left. If you need a 
Model number let me know and I can post it when I get home to check.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 14, 2012)

slip said:


> We have a Tom Tom that we used on Kauai in February and it worked great.
> DW made sure she had the newest maps uploaded before we left. If you need a
> Model number let me know and I can post it when I get home to check.



Yes Jeff, I'd be interested in your model number.
Did it include Hawaii's map installed, when you purchased it ? 

D


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 14, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I have a Garmin. It works just fine in Hawaii.
> 
> Jim



Which Garmin model, Jim ?
Did it include Hawaii's Map when purchased ?
Or... did you have to purchase it afterwards?

D


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Which Garmin model, Jim ?
> Did it include Hawaii's Map when purchased ?
> Or... did you have to purchase it afterwards?
> 
> D



Doug, I have  Nuvi 1250. It came with the complete USA maps (AK and HI included) I have updated the maps twice and HI/AK are included. I feel confident in saying if the thing says it has USA maps, it's ALL the USA.

Incidentally, you can hold it up to airplane windows and get location/speed/direction too. Just no altitude.

Jim


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 14, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Doug, I have  Nuvi 1250. It came with the complete USA maps (AK and HI included) I have updated the maps twice and HI/AK are included. I feel confident in saying if the thing says it has USA maps, it's ALL the USA.
> 
> Incidentally, you can hold it up to airplane windows and get location/speed/direction too. Just no altitude.
> 
> Jim



FANTASTIC, Jim !!! 

A "knowledgeable" salesman at Staples told me
"USA" only includes the 48 contiguous states.

So, I guess he was incorrect ?

D


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2012)

The one you are considering buying has the postscript LM. That stands for 'Lifetime Maps'. If it was an LMT, it would include lifetime maps and traffic updates. You will be able to get the most current set of maps when you receive it, then it will tell you if the maps are current whenever you plug it into your USB and sign on to 'My Garmin'. I will be curious if the 'city guides' are available for free download. These allow you to use the GPS on battery power while you are afoot to use public transport to get around cities. Like which from which corner, or where to catch which subway train to get to your selected destination. I loaded these for Spain and Italy cities. They arfe brutal on battery power, but if you just turn it on when you need it, it will give some worthwhile guidance.

Jim


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 14, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> The one you are considering buying has the postscript LM. That stands for 'Lifetime Maps'. If it was an LMT, it would include lifetime maps and traffic updates. You will be able to get the most current set of maps when you receive it, then it will tell you if the maps are current whenever you plug it into your USB and sign on to 'My Garmin'. I will be curious if the 'city guides' are available for free download. These allow you to use the GPS on battery power while you are afoot to use public transport to get around cities. Like which from which corner, or where to catch which subway train to get to your selected destination. I loaded these for Spain and Italy cities. They are brutal on battery power, but if you just turn it on when you need it, it will give some worthwhile guidance.   Jim



Jim: 
Thanks for your very helpful crash-course on the Garmin-Nuvi !
Being a novice portable GPS newbie, I truely appreciate your help.
My car (Prius) has an excellent built-in GPS 
but I won't be taking it to Hawaii or on other overseas vacations. *LOL !*

From little I gathered on Garmin's website, optional maps are pretty expensive and not all units are eligible for optional maps.  
"City Guides" are also expensive but definitely worth it for most foreign travel.

Thanks again !!!

D


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2012)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Jim:
> Thanks for your very helpful crash-course on the Garmin-Nuvi !
> Being a novice portable GPS newbie, I truely appreciate your help.
> My car (Prius) has an excellent built-in GPS
> ...



DW also has a Prius w/nav. It's a 2005 and new maps are almost $200. Needless to say we won't be upgrading them and won't put nav in he yet-to-be- delivered plug-in Prius.

Live and learn. I am actually perfectly happy with paper maps, but today, I guess they just aren't cool.

Enjoy your trip to Hawaii.

Jim


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2012)

Our TomTom is model number XL340s. It says US, Mexico and Canada and it
also has the lifetime maps. DW got it for Christmas this year from our son.
Worked great in Hawaii. It's another option for you to check out.
The Hawaii maps were pre-installed but DW did update them before we left.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2012)

We have a portable Garmin, but have never taken it to Hawaii.  Depending on which island you're on, we've never felt it was necessary.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 15, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> DW also has a Prius w/nav. It's a 2005 and new maps are almost $200. Needless to say we won't be upgrading them and won't put nav in he yet-to-be- delivered plug-in Prius..... Live and learn. I am actually perfectly happy with paper maps, but today, I guess they just aren't cool.Jim



Our Prius is a 2011 model, with 2010 maps, so we'll be ok for quite awhile.

I *used to* be perfectly happy with paper maps/Google driving-directions too.  But no more !

We took a vacation to San Diego in December.
Haven't been back there since early 70s.
So I didn't know my way around.

With our Prius, I was never uncomfortable going anywhere.
Using POI searches.. we went to the zoo, old-town, Cabrillo Nat'l Park,
restaurants, etc. etc. etc. on-the-fly !

Previously I had to anticipate where we'd be visiting.
Google-Map them.  Print out the driving instructions.
And remember to take them with us on vacation.

JMHO


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Our TomTom is model number XL340s. It says US, Mexico and Canada and it also has the lifetime maps. DW got it for Christmas this year from our son.  Worked great in Hawaii. It's another option for you to check out.  The Hawaii maps were pre-installed but DW did update them before we left.



Thanks Jeff.
We'll check out TomTom !!!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 15, 2012)

Luanne said:


> We have a portable Garmin, but have never taken it to Hawaii.  Depending on which island you're on, we've never felt it was necessary.



I'm pretty familiar with Oahu and been there many times so we wouldn't be using them for typical tourist locations. I'll use it to easily locate out of the way, hole-in-the-wall, ethnic restaurants.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 15, 2012)

I was just over at Costco in Hawaii Kai and they have a Garmin GPS for $140 that includes life time maps, and all the other extras needed or not needed.  If you buy one and use it, and later decide that you don't want to keep it, they have a 90 day return policy.  Just take it back to Costco for a full refund.  The one on ebay might be cheaper, but I doubt that it is better.

My last GPS that I bought at Costco with an American Express card broke after two years.  I called American Express to see if it was still under warranty and it was.  They said they would send me a full refund if Garmin didn't fix it.  I called Garmin, mailed them my old one and they sent me back a refurbished one just like it.  It didn't cost me anything to get it fixed.  It is really hard to beat the deals with Costco and Garmin.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 15, 2012)

I just looked at the 2450 LM and saw that it is a five inch screen.  That large screen is nice to have, but when traveling, I prefer to have the 4.3 inch screen.  It is just easier to carry around and doesn't take up as much room in my backpack or wife's purse.

Here is the Costco one.  Garmin 2350 LMT

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 15, 2012)

My garmins (I have had the Nuvi and one other) work just fine in Hawaii, except for them trying to direct me over water to the nearest store if there wasn't one on the island I was on! Just use common sense and you won't get wet.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 15, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> My garmins (I have had the Nuvi and one other) work just fine in Hawaii, except for them trying to direct me over water to the nearest store if there wasn't one on the island I was on! Just use common sense and you won't get wet.




LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 15, 2012)

I love our Nuvi 1450LTM model.  I'm using it here in Montana and the only challenge is "she" doesn't know when roads are closed for the winter due to snow.  :rofl:   It's been very helpful though.

I'm with others here, having been to Hawaii many times, I have never felt the need for more than a basic map because things are pretty straight forward.  A GPS could be very beneficial if you really want to wander off the beaten path though, so enjoy it.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 15, 2012)

tompalm said:


> I just looked at the 2450 LM and saw that it is a five inch screen.  That large screen is nice to have, but when traveling, I prefer to have the 4.3 inch screen.  It is just easier to carry around and doesn't take up as much room in my backpack or wife's purse.... Here is the Costco one.  Garmin 2350 LMT     http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1



Thanks TomPalm !
Being a senior-citizen with failing eye-sight, the 5-Inch'er is a BIG draw.
Read the reviews on CostCo's link and overall, it was rated pretty high.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2012)

Wondering out loud here. How come Garmin has so darn many models? One would think that one narrow screen, one wide screen, one with lifetime maps and/or traffic reports and one without. OK, that's about 10. Looking at Garmin.com, without counting, they have scores of models. Some of this can be attributed to new model numbers for minor updates, but heck, can't they just upgrade the firmware and leave the model alone? They just aren't THAT different. No wonder there is so much confusion in GPS's.

When I get to be Emperor, things will be different!

Jim


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 15, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Wondering out loud here. How come Garmin has so darn many models? One would think that one narrow screen, one wide screen, one with lifetime maps and/or traffic reports and one without. OK, that's about 10. Looking at Garmin.com, without counting, they have scores of models. Some of this can be attributed to new model numbers for minor updates, but heck, can't they just upgrade the firmware and leave the model alone? They just aren't THAT different. No wonder there is so much confusion in GPS's.... When I get to be Emperor, things will be different!   Jim



I whole-heartedly agree, Jim. 
Can't wait till you rule the entire Kingdom !!!


----------



## eal (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought my Garmin at the Costco in Kauai and it works just fine everywhere, including Molokai.  I also have the lifetime maps update.  The first time I updated we were in Carlsbad CA and the Garmin labeled the blue water just west of us as "Pacific Ocean" after the update...  I didn't  really notice any difference in the street maps tho.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 16, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Wondering out loud here. How come Garmin has so darn many models? One would think that one narrow screen, one wide screen, one with lifetime maps and/or traffic reports and one without. OK, that's about 10. Looking at Garmin.com, without counting, they have scores of models. Some of this can be attributed to new model numbers for minor updates, but heck, can't they just upgrade the firmware and leave the model alone? They just aren't THAT different. No wonder there is so much confusion in GPS's.
> 
> When I get to be Emperor, things will be different!
> 
> Jim



I agree that they have way too many models.  However, when I spent a lot of time looking at each one, it appears that they keep updating them with faster processors, speakers, screens, etc....and the model number changes. But, the models that are two years old are not much different.  

Another thing they do is some models come with maps installed for Europe and the USA.  That has a different model number than a unit exactly like the one with USA only maps.  Still, it seems confusing to have so many different models.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 16, 2012)

tompalm said:


> I agree that they have way too many models.  However, when I spent a lot of time looking at each one, it appears that they keep updating them with faster processors, speakers, screens, etc....and the model number changes. But, the models that are two years old are not much different.  .....Another thing they do is some models come with maps installed for Europe and the USA.  That has a different model number than a unit exactly like the one with USA only maps.  Still, it seems confusing to have so many different models.



Me thinks it's a marketing ploy to generate more revenue.
Some folks absolutely *must-have* the "latest and greatest" toy.
I cite the I-fans. (I-phone, I-Pads, I-Anything mentality)


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 16, 2012)

While there are so many model numbers, once you start exploring, you find that there is a method to their numbering that allows you to pay for what you want and not more than you want.

The 1*3*00's and 1*4*00's are the oldest models with the difference being a four and a quarter inch display (the 1300's) versus a five inch display (the 1400's). 

The 2*3*00's and 2*4*00's are a newer set of models that all include some extra features (not game changers in my mind), but still the same pattern.  The 2300's have a four and a quarter inch screen and the 2400's a five inch screen.

So your first choice is do you want to pay for the extra features that the 2?00 series include versus the 1?00 series.  At the same time, what size screen do you want.

Now as you go up from, lets say the 13*5*0 to the 13*7*0, some features are added.  (I am not  sure which, but they are things like more routes, European maps included, etc.)  Those same features are added as you go from the 14*5*0 to the 14*7*0 or from the 24*5*0 to the 24*7*0.

Finally, if the tag LM is added to a model, then you are paying for life time maps.  If a T is added, then you have free traffic monitoring near large cities(but ads displayed at the bottom of the screen when you are not in motion).

Yeah, I realize that this is somewhat confusing, but if, for example, Garmin were to drop the 1xxx models, TomTom and Magellan would eat their lunch in that all the Garmins would be higher priced.  Drop the 2xxx lines and they have nothing to offer for those who want the advanced features that they now have to offer. For some travellers, having European maps at a low price (versus what you are charged for adding them later) is important; others have no interest in paying for that.

The best thing to do is go to the Garmin page and use their product search to check off which features you absolutely want.  The pick out a few models and do their Compare feature which lists every feature offered and tells you which features the models that you have selected actually have.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank You "Rodger".
You've obviously done your home work.

Will print out and  take your advice regarding "Product Search" and "Compare".

Doug


----------



## tompalm (Mar 17, 2012)

Great info Roger.  But, when you find the exact details of the one you want and go to Amazon, Newegg, eBay or some other web site to find it, you will probably end up paying more for it than the one at Costco.  I still say get whatever Costco has and it will probably meet your needs and be less money.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 17, 2012)

tompalm said:


> Great info Roger.  But, when you find the exact details of the one you want and go to Amazon, Newegg, eBay or some other web site to find it, you will probably end up paying more for it than the one at Costco.  I still say get whatever Costco has and it will probably meet your needs and be less money.



Often times, items may cost more at CostCo,
that being said:
You can't beat CostCo's guarantee and ease of return or exchange.

I believe you can return an item, at any CostCo !!!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have an ancient Garmin ("650"), but it has lifetime maps and works fine.
So why replace it?

_On a recent Caribbean cruise, it tracked us nicely thru the Leeward Islands_.

Its map is "North America" which incl. Hawaii+Alaska. 
... and the 4.3" sceens fit nicely into a shirt pocket.


----------

